

Collection of patterns and modules for responsive emails - ben-gy
http://responsiveemailpatterns.com/

======
yohann305
That's a great start. It would be nice if instead of just having "Loren Ipsum"
samples, have some real-life (production) samples to see how it would actually
look. Also, it would be great if we could have conversion metrics per pattern,
per industrial category (biz, tech, travel, etc...)

